# Kino. Прога вешается после загрузки, сразу.

## EsTaF

При запуске этой проги видно только одно серое окно. ни кнопок, ничего. Закрыть прогу можно только убив ее процесс

через девятку.

Последний раз видел примерно такой же результат, когда пускал ее через xgl на SuSE. В обычном режиме иксов прога работала отлично на любой ОС. Сейчас стоит тоже обычный режим, но, вот, такая проблема.

Что это и откуда, никак не пойму. Большая просьба помочь тех, кто знает или сталкивался с подобного рода, глюком.Last edited by EsTaF on Sat Aug 05, 2006 1:22 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## KeeperMan

насколько я помню такая прога, как kaffeine нормально работает только с POSIX локалью. может здесь таже трабла?

попробуй запустить LC_ALL=POSIX kino

----------

## EsTaF

Нет. Тоже самое

----------

## fedukoff

А если запускать из консоли? Может чего выведет полезного?

----------

## EsTaF

Из консоли и запускалось. то бишь, из xterm.

```
$ kino

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_magick_end_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_spinbutton_magick_end_value_changed'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_focus_in_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_hscale_transition_end_button_press_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_togglebutton_magick_start_toggled'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_magick_start_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_hscale_transition_start_button_press_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_hscale_transition_end_button_release_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_button_magick_file_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_magick_start_focus_out_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_togglebutton_magick_preview_toggled'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_togglebutton_magick_stop_toggled'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_spinbutton_magick_start_value_changed'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_magick_end_focus_out_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_hscale_transition_start_button_release_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_publish_project_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_capture_page_stop_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_button_export_pipe_file_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_video_start_movie_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_hscale_shuttle_value_changed'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_video_fast_forward_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_timeline_start_focus_out_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_about_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_video_start_scene_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_radiobutton_XX_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_append_movie_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_preferences_dialog_ok_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_video_play_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_video_stop_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_time_format_smpte_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_capture_file_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_video_rewind_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_button_export_audio_file_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_time_format_frames_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_optionmenu_dvcapture_driver_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_main_window_size_allocate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_combo_trim_clip_entry_focus_out_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_main_notebook_switch_page'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_eventbox_trim_button_press_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_capture_page_button_released'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_main_window_key_release_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_button_export_stills_file_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_capture_page_snapshot_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_menuitem_trim_insert_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_button_trim_out_reset_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_preferences_dialog_cancel_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_video_end_scene_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_join_scenes_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_video_forward_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_menuitem_trim_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_spinbutton_trim_in_focus_in_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_button_trim_insert_before_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_save_as_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_hscale_shuttle_button_press_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_timeline_end_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_timeline_start_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_spinbutton_export_range_start_end_changed'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_capture_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_button_export_avi_file_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_time_format_ms_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_50percent_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_eventbox_edit_drawingarea_button_press_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_preferences_dialog_help_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_radiobutton_avi1_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_hscale_shuttle_button_release_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_export_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_100percent_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_focus_in_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_main_window_unmap_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_checkbutton_v4l_toggled'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_main_window_key_press_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_focus_out_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_command_reference_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_insert_movie_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_togglebutton_trim_link_toggled'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_split_scene_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_cut_current_scene_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_start_spin_value_changed'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_button_viewsize_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_main_window_delete_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_end_spin_value_changed'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_paste_before_current_frame_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_time_format_min_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_button_trim_out_set_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_export_start_focus_out_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_combo_trim_clip_entry_changed'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_iconlist1_select_icon'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_notebook_export_switch_page'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_spinbutton_trim_out_focus_in_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_open_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_capture_page_mute_button_toggled'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_save_still_frame_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_menuitem_v4l_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_main_window_configure_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_spinbutton_trim_out_focus_out_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_timeline_end_focus_out_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_capture_page_button_pressed'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_preferences_dialog_destroy_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_eventbox_capture_drawingarea_button_press_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_export_start_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_button_trim_in_set_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_redo_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_spinbutton_trim_out_value_changed'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_capture_file_focus_in_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_radiobutton_avi2_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_fx1_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_spinbutton_trim_in_focus_out_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_main_window_visibility_notify_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_timeline_ok_button_pressed'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_button_trim_apply_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_hscale_shuttle_event_after'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_togglebutton_export_stop_toggled'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_spinbutton_export_range_start_value_changed'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_menuitem_trim_update_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_radiobutton_rawdv_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_save_as_eli1_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_trim_out_focus_out_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_button_trim_in_reset_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_capture_page_avc_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_help_topics_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_radiobutton_GDK_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_copy_current_scene_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_togglebutton_export_record_toggled'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_spinbutton_trim_in_value_changed'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_button_more_info_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_export_end_focus_out_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_capture_page_record_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_main_window_map_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_publish_still_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_button_trim_insert_after_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_export_end_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_expose_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_editor_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_trim_in_focus_out_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_togglebutton_export_pause_toggled'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_button_trim_open_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_autosize_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_button_export_mjpeg_file_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_video_end_movie_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_new_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_save_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_spinbutton_export_range_end_value_changed'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_radiobutton_XV_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_preferences_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_button_v4l_file_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_trim_in_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_main_window_scroll_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_capture_file_grab_focus'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_timeline_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_togglebutton_export_preview_toggled'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_combo_trim_clip_entry_focus_in_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_undo_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_v4l_capture_page_stop_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_v4l_capture_page_record_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_time_format_h_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_capture_file_focus_out_event'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_entry_trim_out_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_time_format_clock_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_exit_activate'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_video_back_button_clicked'.

(kino:6111): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_time_format_s_activate'.

> Kino Common being built

> Creating page editor

> Creating Capture Page

> Creating Export Page

> Creating Export1394 Page

> Creating ExportAVI Page

> Creating ExportStills Page

> Creating ExportAudio Page

> Creating ExportMJPEG Page

> Creating ExportPipe Page

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_dvd_dual.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/extract_chapters

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/rawplay.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_divx_dual.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_dvd.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_flv.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg2theora.sh

which: no ffmpeg2theora in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.6:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin)

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_mp3.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_mp4.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/mencoder.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_vcd.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_3gp.sh

which: no MP4Box in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.6:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin)

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_divx.sh

> Creating page trim

>> image creator repository created

>>> Image Create: Fixed Colour

>>> Image Create: Random noise

>>> Image Create: Colour Range

>>> Image Create: Gradiant

>>> Image Create: Create From File

>> image filter repository created

>>> Image Filter: No Change

>>> Image Filter: Black & White

>>> Image Filter: Sepia

>>> Image Filter: Reverse Video

>>> Image Filter: Mirror

>>> Image Filter: Kaleidoscope

>>> Image Filter: Swap

>> image transition repository created

>>> Image Transition: No Change

>>> Image Transition: Switch

>>> Image Transition: Fade

>>> Image Transition: Push Wipe

>>> Image Transition: Barn Door Wipe

>>> Image Transition: Differences

>> audio filter repository created

>>> Audio Filter: No Change

>>> Audio Filter: Silence

>>> Audio Filter: Fade In

>>> Audio Filter: Fade Out

>> audio transition repository created

>>> Audio Transition: No Change

>>> Audio Transition: Cross Fade

>>> Audio Transition: Dub

>>> Audio Transition: Mix

> Creating Magick Page

>> Searching /usr/lib/kino-gtk2 for plugins

>> Kino Common newFile

```

"strace -f kino" тож ничего вразумительного

...

read(3, "\1\0*\3\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 32) = 32

write(2, ">> Kino Common newFile", 22>> Kino Common newFile)  = 22

write(2, "\n", 1

)                       = 1

futex(0x8459890, FUTEX_WAIT, 2, NULL)   = -1 EINTR (Interrupted system call)

----------

## fedukoff

попробуй 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

иногда помогает.

----------

## EsTaF

http://d.foto.radikal.ru/0607/bc3df86e260c.png

неа. один в один, все..

----------

## EsTaF

вот, что отдает gdb

если,

gdb /usr/bin/kino

run

убиваем мышой повисшее окно и

bt

видим

"Cannot fetch general-purpose registers for thread -1230838096: generic error"

----------

## fedukoff

 *EsTaF wrote:*   

> "Cannot fetch general-purpose registers for thread -1230838096: generic error"

 

Это больше похоже на ошибку от gdb

----------

## EsTaF

Люди, а как, в таком случае, отладить эту бяку?

----------

## EsTaF

solved

#/etc/portage/package.keywords

media-video/kino

media-libs/libdv

#/etc/portage/package.mask

=media-video/kino-0.9.0

emerge -pv kino

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/kino-0.8.1  USE="alsa dvdr ffmpeg -quicktime" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

emerge kino

----------

## EsTaF

И появилось вот, что:

http://www.kinodv.org/dcforum/dcforum?az=show_topic&forum=103&topic_id=562&mesg_id=562&page=#564

Советуют ставить либо 9.0, либо откатываться. Но с такими версиями kino, как я уже выше говорил, не грузится.

блин...

----------

## KCh1

А у меня он запускается, только при открытии любого видео-файла говорит, что "invalid file specified". Может это кому знакомо??

----------

## EsTaF

 *KCh1 wrote:*   

> А у меня он запускается, только при открытии любого видео-файла говорит, что "invalid file specified". Может это кому знакомо??

 

Прога рассчитана на DV формат видео. RAW DV или dv type [1,2]. То бишь, для работы с сырым форматом видео. Не сжатым.

----------

